# IAP auction FINALIZED -$150, thanks Redbulldog!!!



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

They say payback is he___, Not always!!

In an effort to payback a little of the generosity Jeff shows us everyday, I will be doing several auctions of the new blanks for the IAP benefit.

So, our first one can start now, with the pearls.  This will be the ONLY time THIS package will be offered.  We will auction a package of 10 blanks, two of each color: blue, red, grey, light blue and white.  

Bids will be accepted until Friday, July 14 at 5:00 Eastern.  Time stamp on entry will determine when it is 5 pm.

ALL proceeds will go to the IAP (Jeff).  I will pay freight in the USA and if an international bidder wants in, we will work out an equitable arrangement if (s)he wins!!!

So, open your wallets and support the IAP and receive 10 blanks that you can't get anywhere else!!!


----------



## JimGo (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, I'll start off at $30


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, Jim!!

Knew I could count on you and a couple other of my more competitive friends.  Anthony is probably on the golf course.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll go $45.00.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, Lance!!

Remember, everyone, you are really making a donation to the site!!!  And, you get 10 blanks (plus a couple unknown bonuses) for your trouble.  

As the auctioneer would say, I hear $45, 45, 45, do I hear $50, you, in the back of the room, hiding behind your program, gimme $50?????[][]


----------



## Nolan (Jul 10, 2006)

How about 50.00. (I'm in the back of the room[])
Nolan


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

So he tried to swat a fly with his program-THAT COUNTS!~!!!

We got $50, look at these beautiful, European babies lying there waiting for your soft cares___ 

Maybe, better not go there!

$50, 50, do I hear 55????  Retirement age in Italy and France,  yes 55, comon 55????


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 10, 2006)

$ 55.[][]

Huh...retirement, I'll never see it.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 10, 2006)

Darn that didnt last long

Nolan


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

LOOKOUT FOLKS!!!!

He's makin the turn for the back nine and checkin the website!!!

Get that man 'nother beer!  (What's a good Italian beer???)

$55,  now the bar (if you'll excuse the term)  is gettin up there!!

Where will I find $60, remember it's for us children!!!!  (It's always more important when its for the children!!!)


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2006)

$60 and I`ll pay shipping!![]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't worry, Nolan.  We got til Friday-keep your powder dry.

Said in my best whisper![][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

OK you foreigners!! (Not meant as derogatory, at all!!)  If you will pay the shipping, I will match your shipping fee and add it to the donation to the site.

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL PARTICIPATING!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think of what it would cost you to waste as many blanks as I have in ten years, because this site was NOT here!!!!!!   

What price do we put on this knowledge AND we get GREAT blanks thrown in!!!!!

Next bid is Just $65!!!!


----------



## lwalden (Jul 10, 2006)

$67.58, .59, .60, uh....... $67.63.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

"$Sixty..seven and sixty.....three???? cents", the auctioneer repeated, INCREDIBLY!

Well, sure folks, we're in Wisconsin, that's his waist and his wife's!!!!!!!!!

Thank-you sir!!!

Can I get 69.69????? [][]  (Won't say why that might be significant!)  OR, better yet, $70??????[][][][]


----------



## cozee (Jul 10, 2006)

I haven't even turned an actual pen as of yet but have gleaned so much information that I am itching to do so. Gotta take a little time away from other interests. Anyway , $75!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, the auctioneer is back "in the house".  This is Wednesday, midweek, let's see if we can't get this up a bit!!!

First, Greg, THANK-YOU for your bid!!!

But, comeon folks, Greg HAS NOT EVEN TURNED A PEN YET.  Y'ALL GONNA MAKE THIS POOR GUY LEARN ON ITALIAN RESINS???????????????????????????????????????

Somebody please get him "off the hook".  At this level, let's try $77.50, do I hear $77.50 from somebody who's always wanted to try this stuff and never knew how to get it????

To "sweeten the pot", I will add in 10 of Dawn's "pen potion #9", in the colors of your choice.  This is polyresin that really turns nicely-she offers some very sophisticated colors (burgundy, several purples, nice olive green pearl and many others) and some "fun" colors - yellow, gold.  I'm sure we can find an assortment you will like!!!!

$77, do I hear $77?????????[][]


----------



## fuzzydog (Jul 12, 2006)

Shivering in the north he calls out $80.00

David
Alaska


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

DAVID&lt; MY MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (oh, how quaint)

Donating part of his income tax credit (that's right Americans, we give a tax CREDIT-thousands of dollars a year, per person, to people willing to really freeze their butts and live in Alaska).  But that's not DAVID's FAULT!!!!!!!  (His senator Stevens is not one of my favorites, as you may have guessed!!!)

This time of the year, David has a heck of a time going to bed, nearly always light in his neck of the woods (hope I'm right, David!!)


However, with a name like fuzzydog it just makes you want to pick him up to keep warm (then you find out it meant St. Bernard!!!![:0][:0][:0] Picking up is NOT in the cards!!!!)


'Nuff pickin on David!!!  Kidding aside, THANKS!!!!!!!!!


80, I've got 80, remember everyone we sweetened the pot today-the very exclusive realm of pen potion #9 is added AND, your bid is still REALLY a donation to the IAP,  CAn I get $83??????  Do I hear $83&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; How about you, sir.  Yes, the one whose wife is holding both his arms behind his back, THAT's the ONE!!!!!!!!!

$83?????


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

Two hours have passed, sir.  Can't you free one hand????  Tell her there's a gnat on you nose!!!!

Come on $83!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

Emerging from backstage, comes an unidentified person who whispers to the auctioneer.  Let's listen in:

"Hi, I'm a "Friend of the IAP", but a bunch of people here know me and I'm not looking for thanks or praise, can you enter a bid for me, without making my identity known??"   [:0][:0][:0][:0]



Of course, our auctioneer is a savvy sucker, so he says, "Man, YOU GOT IT!@!!! and THANKS!!!" [][][][]

We now have $85..........  and that MAY not be the limit for which I am authorized-but I can't share more than that!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do I hear $88????? 

That guy's wife must have a heck of a grip!!!!!!!!!  Free that hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you always talk this much []

$ 90.[8D][8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Do you always talk this much []
> 
> $ 90.[8D][8D]



Only when I'm auctioneering or calling BINGO.  (They don't like me to do conservative crowds, based on some of my more "clever" comments)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

OK!!! Anthony has emerged from the golf course!!!

AND, he puts in a bid!!!!

Look folks, its only 103 in Anthony's office right now, if we continue to work on him, before it gets HOT, he's got more bids in him!!!  

Who's gonna up the ante just a little-since its Anthony, lets try for $91.


$91, [}][}]  come on 91,   just a LITTLE push, do I hear $91 ???!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, If I have to DRAG the bids outta' ya'all, so be it.

Listen, if you all let Anthony win, next week he will post pictures like this at least 20 times!!!!!!!!




<br />

This is a pen from Anthony's album, made from ordinary homebrew. If the man can make this ORDINARY PR look this good, think how bad you will all feel when he posts the MASTERPIECES he will make from the Italian PEARLS.  THEN, you will all know how much the material is worth when expertly converted to WORKS OF ART.  YOU could do the same thing (nearly as well!!)

Just jump in with a bid to save us all from drooling over Anthony's excellent examples next week!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 12, 2006)

Boy Ed, that was a nice one []
I knew I should have wrote some of those recipies down. 
the hard drive between the eyes seems to have crashed and can't remember
some of those good mixes. []


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought it was INSPIRED, Anthony,  But, still no opposing bids, so it couldn't have been TOO inspired!!!

Thanks for your bid, we will see what the evening and morning bring-goin' home time in Wisconsin.

Hope your temp stays below 110!!!!!  Of course, fuzzydog is probably basking in 50 degrees.

Where did you go, FUZZY?????


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Anthony, that purple pen is REALLY nice-great job on the PR.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 12, 2006)

Gosh darn!! Anthony if you win can I plead for a blank.[)] I'll tell you what if my "Pen Funds" looked a little better at the moment I'd grab these! When does this end....Friday....It's time for some fast marketing!
Good luck everyone![][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

GOOD MORNING, IAP!!!!!!!!!  Thursday, only 30 hours and a few minutes to go!!!!!!!!!

So, today I, representing our "friend of IAP" will be attempting to keep this interesting!!!  

BTW, Dawn thought that I was bidding and that no "friend of IAP" existed, so let me clarify that, yesterday,  I received an e-mail from a real person who frequents the forum who wants to remain anonymous but said person gave me a limit to which I have been asked to bid on their behalf.  So, in that spirit, our anonymous donor 

<b>UPS THE ANTE TO $92.50 AND agrees not to POST more than 15 pens made from this material!!!!  (Trust me, this person also makes a fantastic pen!!!)</b>


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, a new problem!!!!

Anonymous bidder B has now given me a bid-Folks this generous person has bid a full ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!  So, having checked with my auction advisor (Dawn lives on e-bay), I am told I need to announce that Anonymous bidder A will surpass that bid, and bid $101!

So, this will tell both of the anonymouses where they stand and it still leaves the bidding open to all who might want to compete!!!

The IAP has a lot of friends and all I can say after this experience is THANK-YOU to all of you and I WILL be doing this again, soon!!!

(Different material tho', so if you want this package, keep bidding!!)


<b>$101 is my bid, $101, do I hear $102 or 3 or 4.............</b>


----------



## alparent (Jul 13, 2006)

Not that I want to bid (You guys are to rich for my blood).

But maybe Jeff could help on this?

I'm also on a marine fish site that use to have a special section for auctions.

I think it worked a bit like ebay (you set an end date, people bid) I think it was mostly self managing.

Don't know if I was dreaming this or not........but would this be a nice to have for our site.

If I'm not making any sens just ignore me.



Any rich texan out there going to offer this nice man 105$?


----------



## jeff (Jul 13, 2006)

I've looked into auction software previously, but at the time were not doing many. I'll take another look... BTW, thanks to all for the great support!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

HHHHMMmmmmm! I think Alain is agreeing with Anthony that I talk too much!!!!

Since we seem to have bidders who prefer to remain anonymous, I would think we should stick to a system that appears to be working WELL!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

Now, back to the thrilling continuation of our auction.

Anonymous B just sent another limit, so I need to make Anonymous A's (at least temporarily) final bid.

ANONYMOUS A BIDS $106!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alparent (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />HHHHMMmmmmm! I think Alain is agreeing with Anthony that I talk too much!!!!



On the contrary, I like the play by play you are providing.
It's like looking at Barret & Jackson car auctions.
Even if I can't afford to play, I can enjoy other going at it.


Come on this man needs 110$

If somebody bids 110$, I promise never to post any pictures of me turning pens in my underware. (Belive me.........it's worth it.)[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

THANK-YOU ANONYMOUS A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anonymous B Will call you and raise you $1

ANONYMOUS B (in a new e-mail to me, authorizing me to a new limit) is bidding $107


So, I have $107, and, as you can see, I am willing to go in tiny steps, so ALL YOU need to bid is $108!!!!!!   DO I hear $108????


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

Alain,

I do hope I did not p____off David in Alaska.  I hope everyone understands this is an effort to "egg-on" bidders, and it works much better in a closed room, where they can see you are smiling and this is just "banter".

I know Anthony realizes what's going on, so I figgur he's not po'ed!


----------



## alparent (Jul 13, 2006)

I think every body knows this is all in good fun and for a good cause.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

WE ARE WAITING FOR $108, you've ONLY got 27 hours left!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alparent (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know if threates are allowed or not?

But it whe don't get to 110$ I'm posting the picture!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anyone else notice that, even after he edits, there are "typo's"?[:0][:0][:0][:0]

WHERE IS CAV?????           []


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2006)

Ed, look at his signature, those are not typos, they're "real" mistakes.[:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

I know, but we all jump on the French at any opportunity-this guy seems too courteous to really be French. 

 And, I do wonder where Cav went???


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

REMEMBER, FOLKS 

ANONYMOUS B IS NOT GOING TO RAISE HIS OWN BID!!!!!!!

WE NEED A LITTLE NEW BLOOD

WE'RE AT $107.  how about a BID!!!

Down to just 26 and a half hours.  BETTER HURRY!!!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />Not that I want to bid (You guys are to rich for my blood).
> 
> But maybe Jeff could help on this?
> ...





> I've looked into auction software previously, but at the time were not doing many. I'll take another look... BTW, thanks to all for the great support!


I would hate to miss the play-by-play (or in this case bid-by-bid) [][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

26 hours and counting!!!!!!!  Don't wait for the last minute, no one knows how high anonymous B might go!!!!!!

As someone said to me recently, I was going to donate to IAP anyhow, NOW, I get about $50 worth of blanks that I couldn't have found, myself------

Let's pump up ol' ANONY B!!!!

Next bid, please ($108 or better)!!!!!!!!!!


[][][]


----------



## lwalden (Jul 13, 2006)

$109.42


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, its 6:00 in Wisconsin and we all know Ed goes HOME at 5:00.  So, in order to let you all ponder your position and prepare for the home stretch, I will bid for Anonymous B before I leave:

<center>
$111.11</center>


----------



## emackrell (Jul 13, 2006)

Well PHOOEY on Anonymous B

$115.00

cheers  Eileen


----------



## alparent (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Ed, look at his signature, those are not typos, they're "real" mistakes.[:0]



They are actual mistakes []
Feel free to point them out. So I might perfect my english. []



> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />this guy seems too courteous to really be French.



Thanks!...........I'm french CANADIAN, that's why![]

Who is CAV ?


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 13, 2006)

Way to go Eileen [] I hope Mr or Mrs C don't show up now []


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Alain,

Trust me, your English is much better than my German (MY second language).  
"Cav" is wdcav1952, who is known far and wide for his affinity for correcting occasional misspellings.  (This is an inside joke between Cav and I, he DOES correct others as well, but I became most aware of him, and we became friends, when he corrected my spelling of emperor some time ago-since then its an ongoing "needle".)  BTW, HE was CORRECT!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Now, for the thrilling conclusion of our bidding!!!


Rules clarification:First, to clarify far in advance.  I had stated that "Bids will be accepted until" 5:00 Eastern.  To avoid any conflict this afternoon, Any bid timed at 5:00 will be accepted-timed at 5:01 will be TOO LATE!!!

I realize this is wishful thinking, but the auctioneer is hoping for a rush of bidding as 5:00 nears and wanted to make this CLEAR.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank-you, Eileen!!!  $115 is certainly appreciated!!!!!!!!!

And, may I say it's great to see a new participant in our auction and one of our LADIES!!!!!!!!  I'd love to let that bid WIN!!!  

However, as the representative of Anony B, I'm afraid I am compelled to Raise to $118!!!  (You remember him, the Phooey guy!)

(The crowd lets out a collective moan "OOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh..Ahhhhhhhh&gt;&gt;&gt;OOOOOOOOOOO, in sympathy for Eileen)


<b>So, we have a new bid, $118, I have 118, can I find a $120 in the house?????</b>

(a quiet chant goes up, "Eileen,  Eileen,  Eileen.....") the crowd is clearly with her.)  Anthony walks over to console her as she shows signs of a small tear.  

Can she do it????  Will Anthony jump to her defense???  Is there another rich Texan in the room????  Or, is there another bidder lurking in the shadows, waiting to spring at the last moment???
Even the "Shadow" doesn't know!!!!!! 

Only time will tell-Just six and a half hours to GO!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

You can do it Eileen! Do it for us! For IAP!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

The auctioneer gets nervous as he sees enthusiastic support from a viewer whose signature bears a machine gun,  so the he says in his best, sympathetic voice,

"I Have $118, do I hear $120???"

[][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Of course, most of you are bidding because the ENTIRE AMOUNT BID will go to the IAP.  However, as a side benefit, you will also receive 2 of each of our recently imported pearl blanks (I was told they were for a European pen company, after turning a few, I believe it is correct!!)
Colors are light blue, grey, dark blue, dark red (shown) and royal blue-2 blanks of each.  Additionally we are including 10 blanks of Dawn's pen-potion #9 in the pearl colors of your choice (colors limited to colors she pours-that's NOT very limited!!)







What do you think you could get for 10 pens like THAT?????  $500 is certainly attainable!!!

WE are at $118, looking for $120-Do I hear a $120??????

(Still nervous about that guy wielding the "chopper", but move on!!)


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 14, 2006)

Kick it up! $150.00


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

$150!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank-you, Red!!!!!!!
Notice it is even printed, appropriately, in RED.

Friends, all our anonymous bidders are, at least temporarily, out of the bidding.  Red has surpassed my highest limit (not by much, BTW).

Til now, I didn't KNOW Red-way to make a SPLASH!!!

Do I hear $155????  Can I get a $155????

(ooops, Duck Red, that guy with the chopper is still around!!)

Eileen looks a little pale.

$155, I need $155!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

1229!!  Did I see 1229?????

OOPs, that's the number of views, not a bid!!!

WAIT A MINUTE

If this thread has been SEEN 1229 times, 300 of them since I left here last night,

WHERE ARE THE BIDS?????????????

We are coming around the far turn, only 4 hours and 15 minutes to go!!!

If you Don't bid SOON, you will MISS this opportunity!!!!!!!!!!!

Just $155 (or higher) will make you the "Man (or woman) of the HOUR" (until someone else bids higher!!!!!!)

Both anonymous A and B are finished bidding, so unless there is a currently unknown Anonymous C, the bids are coming "From the floor", so GET UP AND BID, ALL OF YOU ON THE FLOOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

Eileen, don't give up on me now. You can do this! Have a glass of water befor you pass out, and start bidding!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

70 more views!!!

And my posting count continues to accelerate!!!

Down to the last TWO HOURS, folks!

For those of you on the West Coast, time to take off the ol' restraints and get in there and BID!!!





<br />

This is representative of the 10 EXTRA blanks we have added to "sweeten the pot" when bidding got warmer.  All except the "cat" blank are from Dawn's pen potion #9!  Add ten pens like this to the ten from Europe and you got about a grand worth of pens, 20 pens @ $1000-math is not too difficult and I know they can be sold in this price range, cause I've DONE IT!!!! (not all in one day, tho')

So, Come on, Folks!!!  $150 is a Generous donation to the IAP, but remember YOU will be getting a return, as you always do at the IAP!!  ONLY YOU can determine what you can profit on 20 BEAUTIFUL pens, made from material that is all "one of a kind" (in your market!)

$150, I got $150, do I hear $160???????,,  $160......., who will gimme $160??????

How's Eileen doing, have we revived her???  Anthony still gently supporting her head, fanning her with the ambient 115 degree air???

Where did Alaska go?????????

One Big red dog scares em all away???????


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Tick,,,,,,,, tick,,,,,,,tick,,,,,

As that long, skinny hand progresses around the watch face, your profit potential goes sailing away.

Speaking of sailing, did you know that hourglasses (frequently made by woodturners, with the help of a good glass-blower) were originally developed as a means of telling time aboard ships.  Then, a rope was added with knots at a set distance between them.  As the ship progressed, the sandglass was used to keep a constant time interval, while the rope was allowed to fall in the water as the ship progressed.  The number of knots that were counted in the prescribed set period of time indicated the relative speed of the vessel.  This accounts for the origin of the term "knots" for sailing speed and the origin of the sandglass as a means of keeping time, when not on dry land.

No charge for this infomation, just one more thing you learned at the IAP.

And, if you sell hourglasses, you have a great (and accurate) story.

So, WHO'S gonna bid $160 and get this ball rolling to the 5o Deadline???


----------



## JimGo (Jul 14, 2006)

Ed, I want to know who you got to take that last picture for you.  It clearly wasn't one of yours! []  Pens are beauties!  Had I not just done the group buy for the expensive kits, I'd be tempted to make a nice contribution to IAP, especially if I'd get these blanks as an added bonus!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Jim
(In my friendliest possible voice)  "POOH ON YOU, I WAS MOTIVATED!!!!"

WHERE IS MY $160 BIDDER????

OK, I'LL TAKE $175, IF SOMEONE INSISTS!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Ed, I want to know who you got to take that last picture for you.  It clearly wasn't one of yours! []  Pens are beauties!  Had I not just done the group buy for the expensive kits, I'd be tempted to make a nice contribution to IAP, especially if I'd get these blanks as an added bonus!



That's a GREAT point, Jim!!!!

Where are all you guys that coughed up the big bucks to buy all those expensive kits?????????

JimGo saved you 25% by running the group buy.  ONLY because of the donation of his time were you able to save that percentage!!!

SO, to keep saving these twenty five percentses in the future,  you NEED to donate to YOUR IAP.

Only 20 minutes left!!!!!!!!!!

Going.........,   Goinnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg....


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

I feel like Gerry Lewis in the 40th straight hour, but I am not smoking a ciggy.[8D]

Gooooooooooinnnnnnnnnggggggg...............   15 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Aha!!!!

I see my clock is a little ahead of the great clock in computer universe!!!!

Remember, your final bid MUST be time stamped no later than 5:00 on the IAP entry.  5:00-ok, 5:01-NOT ok.

Goooooinnnnngggggggggg,

Bid is at $150, with a dog winning (a very KIND red bull dog, whom we appreciate!)

IT's getting to final call time.....


GOING&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

ANONYMOUS BIDDER A JUST E-MAILED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE WISHES ME A NICE WEEKEND AND CONGRATULATES WHOMEVER WINS!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

ONLY 5 minutes left............................

My e-mail alert went off again

Woodworkers source is having a sale-WHO CARES, right now


JUST A COUPLE MINUTES TO GO!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

GONE


SOLD to REDBULLDOG for $150.


Please e-mail either Jeff (site administrator) or Ed4copies to arrange for payment and delivery.

THANK-YOU ALL for playing along with me all week, next week we will have another package, but the time will be shorter.

Everyone have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry, I had to rush Eileen to the ER and by the time we got out It was 5:01.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Hope she recovers!!!!

Thanks to all who contributed or just watched-almost 1400 views!!!


----------



## emackrell (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes.  I am feeling much better now (not).

I HATE having to actually work while I am at work!  I think I was struggling to stay awake in some desperately boring Pentagon meeting while the clock was ticking toward the final fateful moments of the auction. Some days there just ain't no justice.

Oh well, wait till next time....[]

cheers  Eileen


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 14, 2006)

Eileen: Sorry you could not continue with the bidding, I was looking forward to bidding against you. I was busy today so I made my bid early, then left got back home just before the final time. I would never let you know that a retired Chief beat out a Naval Officer, Good luck in your career!!
Red


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 17, 2006)

Phew,

Looks like we narrowly averted a HUGE naval battle, right here on the IAP.

Again, Thanks to both "big buck bidders!!!"

Sorry these auctions will end during work hours-but I have chosen NOT to have internet at home, cause I wasted too much time.  Would it be better if they ended mid-day, instead of 5:00???


----------



## emackrell (Jul 18, 2006)

Ed, no worries from my point of view, run them whenever it works best and I'll catch up when I can.  As a pogue O-6 in the five sided puzzle palace I have no control over my schedule anyway so am just as likely to be stuck in meetings during the middle of the day. Maybe I can figure out how to take part by Blackberry!  

cheers  Eileen   [8D]


----------



## Mudder (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />....  As a pogue O-6 in the five sided puzzle palace I have no control over my schedule anyway .......



You mention O-6, If I remember my ranks (I was army BTW) that would make you a Captain?

Ed,

12:30 (EST) would be the ideal time for me to see the auctions end. Too bad I didn't get a chance to bid on there they looked like nice blanks. [:0]


----------



## emackrell (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, a Captain.  Out in the fleet you may be Somebody, but here in "The Building" Captains and Colonels mostly go to meetings that their bosses can't be bothered with. [8D]

cheers  Eileen


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 25, 2006)

Ed: 
I received the package today, thanks for everything including the freebies.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2006)

Red,

We poured a bunch of "pen potion #9" over the weekend for you and another order.  It will go out before the end of the week, just waiting for it to be a little less "sticky".  With 80 percent humidity currently, EVERYTHING is "sticky".

ADVERTISEMENT: We are now pouring blanks very close to 1" square.  Pricing to be announced, but these will make ANY pen.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Ed, I can wait.


----------

